# Noob questions: audio in my workshop



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I'm building a new wood working shop and very excited. And instead of the regular job site type radios that I've been plugging my phone into, I want more sound in this shop. 
The shop is 30x44' with 12' ceilings. The ceiling will be 1/2" sheeting. Here's what I was thinking and hope it's a decent idea. I want simple. I was thinking 4 - 6x9s kinda evenly spaced in the ceiling. Wired to 8 ohm per pair on a 2ch reciever. I assume the reciever should run at 8ohm. Mainly I just want to be able to plug in my phone for music. Then I have a very efficient 4ohm jbl gto 15". Was thinking of a inexpensive plate amp for it. There is an access hole in the ceiling if I ever need to get up there. I was thinking of making the sub box cover that hole. So the 15" would be in a sealed or ported box in the ceiling, firing down. Good idea or bad? Or would it be better off in the corner of the shop?
Any suggestions are appreciated. As well as recommendations for inexpensive reciever and plate amp. Thanks guys.


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

If your not worried about having AM/FM and just want to play music off your phone give one of these a try: lepai-lp-2020a-tripath-class-t-hi-fi-audio-mini-amplifier-with-power-supply

They are great little amps. I have one powering a pair of Dayton bookshelf speakers: dayton-audio-b652-6-1-2-2-way-bookshelf-speaker-pair

The bookshelf speakers are paired up with a Dayton 8 inch powered sub. It makes for a very nice little set up in my game room.

My brother in law is using the same amp to power 2 sets of indoor/outdoor speakers on his deck.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Thanks. At first I was thinking those wouldn't b enough power. But I might b wrong. 

There's a Lepai that looks just like a car stereo and has 4ch out. Interested.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

this is the perfect case for a pro audio amp, something qsc, ab international, crest or the like. you wont need to spend much on it because you wont be needing too much power, but I'd wager you will need more than that class t amp can deliver.

Something like a crest la601 wired to two ohms per channel would really get some 6x9s loud in the ceiling, and for a plate amp you could use the bash 300 watt one parts express sells..i did for awhile and may do again soon.

The jbl would fair better in a ported box, and so will the sound in the shop. That's a big space to fill and who knows how loud you might want it to hear over tools and such. I see no reason why the sub couldn't live in the access hole on the ceiling, keeps it out of the way. only downside is if you put it into a corner it'll get a good bit louder than if it was somewhere in the open ceiling.

The pro amp wouldn't have volume control, but your phone does, and I've hooked my phone to a crown macrotech 1200 numorous times, as well as directly into a crest 4801 with no ill effects.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

^^^ well stated. I was worried the class t might not be enough. But at the same time it's just me in the shop. I don't expect to hear the music when some of the saws are going. 
I appreciate the input. I have a buddy that has a ha it of hoarding pro audio stuff. I might call him. 
Also I saw that there are ready amplified pro audio cabinets. But the ones I saw looked to have a different input other than RCA or 3.5mm of course. Maybe I'll look at that too.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Maybe something like this?

American Audio ELS-15BT 15" 2-Way Powered Bluetooth / USB / MP3 PA Speaker


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

that speaker is meh at best, and I think with the gear you listen to in the car you might feel like you've wasted your money.

Does this friend with lots of pro audio perhaps have old stage monitors or small pa speakers? you could easily go that route.

if you like the powers pro audio speaker idea, look into the electrovoice elx 12p or even the cheaper electrovoice line that iforget the name of. ev sounds consistently good across its range of cabinets.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Gotcha. Originally was thinking of all car audio. Because that really all I know. Never done PA or gone audio. 
I think I'll stick with the idea of 4 6x9s and jbl 15" for easy of use and space. And I'll look into the various types of amps.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Lycancatt said:


> that speaker is meh at best, and I think with the gear you listen to in the car you might feel like you've wasted your money.
> 
> Does this friend with lots of pro audio perhaps have old stage monitors or small pa speakers? you could easily go that route.
> 
> if you like the powers pro audio speaker idea, look into the electrovoice elx 12p or even the cheaper electrovoice line that iforget the name of. ev sounds consistently good across its range of cabinets.


ZLX might be the one you're thinking of. Sounds pretty decent IMO.

Honestly, that ZXA1 is one of my faves. Sounds really good. I think it's only an 8". Such a neat little box.

I'd skip the car audio stuff though. All depends what you're looking for sound-wise, what you're mounting to and what your budget is.

If you just want even coverage do some ceiling speakers throughout and add a sub(s) if need be. Again, depends how loud you want it. I usually find shop spaces just have background music at fairly low level.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

yes the zxa1 is a great small box! I've worked with them a few times and really liked them. A pair of them with that jbl sub properly powered would be quite nice.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Budget is kinda important. Rather but more tools than highend audio for this shop . Tools make me money. But I do want some decent tunes. 

Simple is gonna be best for me. I think the in ceiling speakers are the way to go for what I want. 

Just need to see how I want to power them. The powered PA seemed like a great idea till I think about them sitting in the corners, dust, etc. Where as 6x9s can be replaced easily if needed.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Here's what we working with. I'm ready for it to be done. Moving from a 24x26.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Erin is selling a nice 4 channel amp that would work nice...and then maybe get a 4 of these:

2x2 Drop In Ceiling Speaker Arrays and Commercial Sound Systems with Ceiling Mount Loudspeakers

#overkillisbest


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

another simple way would be to go on local craigslist, buy some big ol home audio speakers like cerwin vega, jbl, ads, rsl and the like, and just put em up high in the corners. Two speakers, two wires, one simple vintage receiver or power amp.

A friend who has a welding/motorcycle fabrication shop uses a kenwood kr9600 vintage receiver and a pair of jbl l166 speakers and they get loud enough for him..and the neighbors..and it was a pretty cheap high quality solution.


----------

